# apple wood



## smokin heels (Aug 31, 2012)

just cut alot of apple wood pieces right off a tree,.. how long should i cure it before its perfect time to smoke with?


----------



## cliffcarter (Aug 31, 2012)

I use apple unseasoned if it is for smoke only, I just place 3" long x 1" thick pieces on the lit charcoal. If you want to burn it as a heat source in place of charcoal you will need to season for at least a year.l


----------



## smokin heels (Sep 1, 2012)

heard it makes it bitter..is that true? unseasoned wood....


----------



## cliffcarter (Sep 1, 2012)

smokin heels said:


> heard it makes it bitter..is that true? unseasoned wood....





cliffcarter said:


> I use apple unseasoned if it is for smoke only, I just place 3" long x 1" thick pieces on the lit charcoal. If you want to burn it as a heat source in place of charcoal you will need to season for at least a year.l


No, I have never noticed any bitterness, just use small pieces for smoke flavor.


----------



## smokin heels (Sep 1, 2012)

ok thanks


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 1, 2012)

I tried using unseasoned apple wood for smoke once. It gave off a very acrid smoke that stung my eyes, and built up creosote in my smoker. I only used seasoned now.


----------



## smokin heels (Sep 1, 2012)

how much did u use? did u combine it with charcoal or any other wood?


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 2, 2012)

Combined with charcoal. I don't recall how much I used Probably no more than 12 oz. total.

I'd buy some apple chunks (they're easy to find) and save your tree pieces for next year.


----------



## smokin heels (Sep 2, 2012)

sounds good...thanks for the advise


----------



## whitfieldnc (Oct 20, 2016)

Has anyone smoked with Apple Wood that put off a lot of white smoke? With it being a lighter wood, would it make a brisket bitter?


----------



## niallam (Oct 23, 2016)

I dry all mine on an ice machine in work, has a huge hot air output and big fans :)

Here's some I cut only yesterday, have 1,000kg I've to prep now for next years cooking. 
I always season it, but not too well. 

I spend most of my time cleaning the wood as Apple trees always seem to be covered in moss :)













image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Oct 23, 2016


----------



## niallam (Oct 24, 2016)

More Apple cut :)
The pile is all apple, quite a bit of work taking all the moss and loose bark off but got 100kg chopped into chunks and hardly made a dent in the pile. 















image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Oct 24, 2016


----------

